# TYCO Ultimate Plice Car



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Did you know that the TYCO Ultimate Police Car was modeled after a real show car?









It was built by Steve Tansy, a car builder (obviously), Funny Car driver and show promoter.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is another picture of the real car:










Marty


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Cool info....never heard of before


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great info! Small wonder that mine looks so good with chromey wheels, eh!
Very cool 1:1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea about this.....VERY cool!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

no idea either!! i thought tyco made it up on that car.. it is one of my favorite tyco police car! thanks for the info!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hey marty.. can you tell us more info on that.. like what model is it? plymouth monaco? fury? what year ? 75? 77? where was it race? plus what kind of book u have there in the picture?

thanks
wes


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Always liked that body. Wish they would have used it for street versions.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

ep...I have one of those as well...it's beat all to hell...pipes and blower gone...glass gone...it's on a 440x2 pan chassis with a red LED in it.......IIRC..it was also a monogram model kit...

I'm thinking it is a Polara...maybe?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

interesting


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

WesJY said:


> hey marty.. can you tell us more info on that.. like what model is it? plymouth monaco? fury? what year ? 75? 77? where was it race? plus what kind of book u have there in the picture?
> 
> thanks
> wes


It is a 4 door Plymouth Fury. I'm guessing it is a 74 or 75. This car and the "Test Tube T' won Steve Tansy the ISCA "Builder of the Year Award".

I don't where it was raced. I have been searching the internet for more info on Mr. Tansy. If you go to:

http://www.70sfunnycars.com/index.html

And do a search for him you will see at least one of the Funny Cars he drove.

Both pictures of the Kop Kar came from the same book. The book is called "Showtime - The Story of the International Championship Auto Shows and the Hot Rod/Custom Car World. A Twenty Year History". It was written by Michael Sheridan and Sam Bushala. Published by Promotional Displays, Inc. Copyright 1980. isbn 0-87358-278-0. IT IS AN AWESOME BOOK!!!

BTW - Mr. Tansy also built a car that had a 100 year old Brunswick, Blake and collender pool table as part of the car. It was called "The Pool Hustler". He also built the "Vending Machine" that used a Coke Machine as part of the cab.

Marty


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> It is a 4 door Plymouth Fury. I'm guessing it is a 74 or 75. This car and the "Test Tube T' won Steve Tansy the ISCA "Builder of the Year Award".
> 
> I don't where it was raced. I have been searching the internet for more info on Mr. Tansy. If you go to:
> 
> ...



marty.. thanks for the info.. i m looking at the website. cool sites. :thumbsup:

wes


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Marty - isn't that a 4 door Satellite? Fury's were bigger cars - the Gran Fury was a common police car.

Gene Hedden


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Marty,
Great web site. Thanks, rr :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

thunderjetgene said:


> Marty - isn't that a 4 door Satellite? Fury's were bigger cars - the Gran Fury was a common police car.
> 
> Gene Hedden


You're right! My mistake! Dang! There goes my one mistake for 2007! 

Marty


----------

